# Newbie from Melbourne Australia



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all , been thinking about bees for a while , decided to make my own hive
to late for bees this year , next spring i should be ready
I have made a bee drinking pond , bees coming from all over
Love this site , should learn lots.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Brian.


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

G'day Brian, nice to see more Aussie's joining.

This season hasn't been great for beekeeping in Victoria, been too wet, windy and cool, only really starting to take off now.

Good chance to get your boxes and frames built and ready now. The boxes will need at least three coats of paint minimum, both inside and out so that they last longer.

What size boxes have you gone for?

I recommend you have both top and bottom entrances to reduce condensation in winter and to help cool the hive in summer, as we have wet winters and hot summers.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome welcome to Beesource!


----------



## Great Bees (Aug 19, 2013)

welcome Brian, beesource is pretty helpful.


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Matthew , i am making a 10 frame langstroth Hive 
didn't think about top entrance thanks 
I am making as much as i can cheaper and i enjoy building things
will checkout you site
Brian


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks bill for your Welcome


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Kamon for your Welcome


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Great bees for your Welcome


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome Brian...
This site has everything you need to make a hive,,,,
WELL---Except for the Wood, Bees, and the Sweat..lol.
happy hollidays
==McBee7==


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome Brian, maybe its different down under but we dont paint the inside of our boxes up here.


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks BGhoney
I think its the same here, some do some don't
I won't be painting the inside
Cheers


----------



## Vincent (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome and hello from NSW.

I'm a newbie too, and for what it's worth, most of the local beeks around here seem paint inside and out. Oil based paints.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Brian! Great place to learn more about this crazy passion.


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Brian, looks like we've started a debate about painting the inside of a box!

The reason I'm recommending it is because I've done both and the painted boxes are lasting better and are easier to clean.

Here in Gippsland our annual average 9am humidity is 81% and our minimum temperatures range between 4°C and 13°C (39-55°F) annually. This means there is condensation on the inside walls of the hive regularly.

Wood that is regularly damp doesn't last very long. It also gets mildew growing on it, even algae when I haven't used both top and bottom entrances. Because I've used a clear varnish I can see how the wood has deteriorated from the inside to the outside.

It's also a lot easier to clean mildew off a painted surface, use oil based paint.

Put the hive is a spot that has sun on it for at least the morning.

Also make sure the hive is tilted forward so that water drains out. I've had a couple of hives that were too level and water was sitting in the bottom of them.


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Mat
I have painted the bottom board for that reason,oil base paint, have left the inside of hive unpainted 
I'm in melb same weather ,i am still making frames for the supers . then nuc box, lots to do
Time will tell
Brian


----------



## brian e (Dec 27, 2013)

BGhoney said:


> Welcome Brian, maybe its different down under but we dont paint the inside of our boxes up here.


 thanks for the welcome BGHONEY , I new to this but everything I have read so says painting inside is waste of time
Bees will cover it anyway, 
brian e


----------

